# Tablesaw



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Are you talking shop or portable?

Edit: Ok I answerd my own question.:hammer:


----------



## shumakerscott (Jan 11, 2008)

I have the Delta Contractor and it works great for all around use.
<a href="http://www.insidewoodworking.com/table_saws.html" >Woodworking Table Saws</a> 
dorf dude


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Delta 3 hp Unisaw. Excellent for cabinet fabrication.
Ron


----------



## brokenknee (Dec 13, 2008)

Ron6519 said:


> Delta 3 hp Unisaw. Excellent for cabinet fabrication.
> Ron


I also have one, great saw.


----------



## mveach (Jul 1, 2010)

Porter Cable pcb270ts ine very nice saw in it's price point


----------



## Rhizando (Mar 18, 2011)

I have a ridgid table saw and don't have any complaints. You can score them for pretty cheap when home depot has sales. It's not the top of the line but there is a ton of support on the ridgid forums and quite a few members have modded them up.


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

I found this link helpful. http://www.consumersearch.com/table-saw-reviews/important-features


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

Delta Unisaw. Great shop saw. :thumbsup:


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

Delta is great if you have 2-3000 to spend on a table saw. How much do you absolutely have to spend to get a saw that stays true and has a relaible rip fence for occasional DIY use?


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Jim F said:


> Delta is great if you have 2-3000 to spend on a table saw. How much do you absolutely have to spend to get a saw that stays true and has a relaible rip fence for occasional DIY use?


You should buy the saw you need for the use it will get. Some of us use it in our business so we get the best we think we'll need for the long haul. But even a DIYer can buy one of these used, build a kitchen and be ahead of the game. My first personal project was to build my kitchen cabinets. Kraftmaid wanted about $32,000 for my set up(kitchen is 28'x14'). I built the cabinets for less then $10,000. And that includes the $1400. for the saw.
Ron


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

DIY use leaves things pretty wide open. I've seen DIY guys who built their own kitchens and needed a pretty solid saw with a decent fence. Then there are the guys who only want to build birdhouses and can get by with a benchtop direct drive saw. You need to decide how you plan to use it, before you decide what "it" is. My first saw was a Craftsman cast iron, belt drive saw. It sawed miles of lumber without a hikkup. When I had the chance to upgrade, I got a Unisaw. I ain't lookin' back. A unisaw would be overkill for birdhouses, but is the "it" for my work. If you want a recommendation, look for something with a cast iron top, belt drive and a decent fence. The average DIY home-owner can probably get by with 1 to 1-1/2 hp. It should have some nice solid trunnions. Whose name is plastered on it really doesn't matter very much in my opinion. All three companies named make a lot of different models with different features and price ranges. One thing is sure, if you buy quality and buy more than you need right now, you will have it forever.


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

I like the idea of buying a good used saw. Any good online sources?


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Jim F said:


> I like the idea of buying a good used saw. Any good online sources?


Craig's List on LI. The local newspaper used to have the ads, but not too much anymore.
Ron


----------

